# B14 200sx rear spoiler on 95 sentra



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm getting a rear spoiler form a B14 200SX and want to use it on my 95 Sentra GXE.I am wondering if it will fit or if the 2 cars use different shaped trunk lids. I will also be shaving off the 3rd brakelight in the trunklid by welding a piece of steel to it and Bondo-glassing it in so it looks right( regular Bondo will cause rust if used as a first coat in this application).Anyone ever tried either of these things yet? Did you encounter any problems in doing so?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

The spoiler will fit... as I've already told ya, hehe. The only difference between the Sentra and the 200sx factory spoilers are the LED's on the back of them. Since Sentra's already have a 3rd brake light, their spoilers don't have an LED... while the 200sx does have an LED because it only has 2 brake lights.

Hope this helps others as well.

As far as the shaving and welding... you're on your own!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I love the smell of burning metal in the morning....


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

My spoiler arrived yesterday and they sent the wrong one... I got the one with the LED. So I went to a local shop today to ask how much it would be to shave off the brake light... and they said 4-500 dollars after looking at it.

Does that sound about right?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

why not just clear out your 3rd break light and rewire it and use it for a 3rd reverse light ? 

i will be doing that soon and just use the florescent light covers to make them out of and i believe silicone them on and change the bulbs to hyperwhite .


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *why not just clear out your 3rd break light and rewire it and use it for a 3rd reverse light ?
> 
> i will be doing that soon and just use the florescent light covers to make them out of and i believe silicone them on and change the bulbs to hyperwhite . *


thats a damn good idea


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Isn't your car white Liu? I think that might look alright on a white.

Also, the manager there suggested as a temporary thing to take out the bulbs, smooth it off and paint the plastic to the same color as the car, but you'd still have the ridge around the light.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I have a 200sx spoiler on my sentra and have 2 brake lights, I just never wired the spoiler one to work...










I can get better pics if youd like... I plan on just buying some cheap tint from autozone and tinting out the sentra one and using the spoiler one.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *Isn't your car white Liu? I think that might look alright on a white.
> 
> Also, the manager there suggested as a temporary thing to take out the bulbs, smooth it off and paint the plastic to the same color as the car, but you'd still have the ridge around the light. *


my car is nasty champagne silver but it gonna be white when i get more funding in.

but for me that what i would do use it as a 3rd reverse light


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Damn, Dryboy, I like those tails hehe..

I've pretty much decided to shave off the 3rd brake light now... I have the funds, so that's not a problem at the moment. The only problem really was not having my car for 2 days as every single day of the week, I have somewhere to be whether it's school or work or both, but I've got that solved.

I think it'll turn out really nice. I guess I'll find out next Friday for sure... 

Me, having a platinum gold color to my exterior, hiding the brake light with tint or even painting it wouldn't work too well and end up looking like crap.

I think I'll like the LED 3rd brake light with shaved trunk a lot more than the no led spoiler with the 3rd trunk light. But, it's going to cost me.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> *My spoiler arrived yesterday and they sent the wrong one... I got the one with the LED. So I went to a local shop today to ask how much it would be to shave off the brake light... and they said 4-500 dollars after looking at it.
> 
> Does that sound about right? *


that's too much $$$ in my opinion. body work isn't too hard. just gotta have the patience to do it.


Ben


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, I have the patience, but I also don't want to screw my car up.. hehe. Someday, I will learn how to do body work and save myself tons of money.

But, what the 400-500 includes is taking out the light, cutting metal to that size and welding it on, then of course shaving it so that it's smooth, then sanding down the whole trunk and repainting the whole thing. They really know their stuff, and that's why they may be more expensive... quality costs money I guess. I'm pretty confident that they'll do a great job and I'll only be without my car for 2 days, which isn't that bad.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what shop you taking it to dy?

ask if they pain the engine bay to match the outside color while your at it too


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

It's a place called A-Z Tech... I saw a few custom painted cars while I was there today as well. And I'm assuming they did it...  

Would they have to prep the engine bay at all? or just spray it? Prepping is where the money is at... hehe.

I think it's going to be around 500 total (hoping)... for shaving the brake light, painting the spoiler, mounting and connecting it, and painting the trunk center bar.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

you probably could get it for a cheaper price, but you are right you do have to pay for quality and good work, because ALMOST everytime i tired to cut corners with cheaper shops i got screwed some how.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

use the LED brakelight on the spoiler and shave the old one. prolly cost you just over 100 if you find the right place. I have a spoiler with an LED. I disconnected my old brakelight and use the LED one on the spoiler. I plan on shaving my ugly ORIGINAL 3rd brakelight in the future.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Mine will be done Friday (hopefully) so I can take pics probably and post them.


----------

